# Sony 36" TV won't power on



## chipstarr48 (Aug 27, 2009)

Was working last night. This morning, will not turn on. Tried changing wall outlet, and checking cord. Still no power at all. No events or power surges that I am aware of. Power button on remote has been broke for months, so we turn it on and off manually. Only thing we do out the ordinary. Please advise.Thank You.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi chipstarr48

Does the power button on the set feel OK, is it on a power bar ? Does it look like it's been pressed inside the set more than usual ? Do you hear any clicking sound ? Check your breakers and see if any have been set off. Use a DVOM to verify that you have electricity ( safety First ! ) within the outlet or power bar.

Note: If you do not know how to check the outlet for power than have someone who is qualified to do so. 

If the outlets check out OK, then disconnect the t.v from the outlet. There are two pins on the plug, one is small, the other large. The larger pin ( negative) is the wire that has a white stripe going down the length of the cord, the smaller one is the black wire (positive). Take your DVOM and set it at the ohms high scale, connect the negative leed to the large pin and the positive to the smaller pin, you should get a reading somewhere between 2.4 to 8 meg/ohms or higher. Reverse the leeds, your readings should be infinity. If you get no readings at all, it means there's a blown internal fuse and a bigger problem.

post back your fidings.


----------

